
Jack Dorsey Returns to Twitter Day to Day as Executive Chairman, Product Lead - hornokplease
https://twitter.com/#!/dickc/status/52406894186348545
======
hornokplease
Jack also confirms on his own feed:
<https://twitter.com/#!/jack/status/52407042966695936>

_Today I'm thrilled to get back to work at @Twitter leading product as
Executive Chairman. And yes: leading @Square forevermore as CEO. #200%_

